# Running Intraday volume metrics



## benwex (5 February 2010)

Hello ASF people,

I am looking for software to run intraday volume alerts/analysis without much luck. I use IRESS but this functionality is not avaliable. Does anyone have this capability and if so can they help me??

thanks kindly.
Benwex


----------



## skyQuake (5 February 2010)

benwex said:


> Hello ASF people,
> 
> I am looking for software to run intraday volume alerts/analysis without much luck. I use IRESS but this functionality is not avaliable. Does anyone have this capability and if so can they help me??
> 
> ...




Are you using WebIRESS as in the retail package?


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 February 2010)

You could have a look at this

http://iguana2.com/spark?source=asf


----------



## benwex (5 February 2010)

skyQuake said:


> Are you using WebIRESS as in the retail package?




Yes I am..

Benwex


----------

